# Transferring Recordings from old Roamio to new Edge



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

I ordered an Edge over the weekend, which is scheduled to be delivered on Thursday. I plan to transfer some recordings (as well as my OnePasses) from my old Roamio to the Edge before I deactivate it. I went online and tried to turn on Video Downloads on both boxes, and got told I needed to update my security preferences before I can change that setting.

I assume this is because I opted out of pre-roll ads, to help with the issues I was having with the Roamio. Does this mean in order to transfer recordings, I’ll have to opt back in, and then call TiVo and opt out again after transferring? Will I be able to do that?

EDIT: also, have the issues with pairing the Slide remote been fixed? Losing the Slide wouldn’t be a deal breaker, but would definitely make me sad.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

SilentTuba said:


> I assume this is because I opted out of pre-roll ads, to help with the issues I was having with the Roamio. Does this mean in order to transfer recordings, I'll have to opt back in, and then call TiVo and opt out again after transferring? Will I be able to do that?


I don't think so. If both devices active and on your acct should be able to use Tivo Online to transfer recordings. I've transferred TE4 Bolt recordings to TE4 Edge using Tivo Online with no problems. And I am opted out of pre-rolls on the Bolt, am getting none on the Edge.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SilentTuba said:


> I went online and tried to turn on Video Downloads on both boxes, and got told I needed to update my security preferences before I can change that setting.
> 
> I assume this is because I opted out of pre-roll ads, to help with the issues I was having with the Roamio. Does this mean in order to transfer recordings, I'll have to opt back in, and then call TiVo and opt out again after transferring? Will I be able to do that?


Have you changed these settings on your account? I suspect these are the security preferences they are referring to.


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

HerronScott said:


> Have you changed these settings on your account? I suspect these are the security preferences they are referring to.
> 
> View attachment 56153


Yes, that is what I'm talking about...I believe the "opt-in" for the privacy status refers to the pre-roll ads, since I got an email from TiVo telling me my privacy settings had changed once I had them turned off. Is that not the case?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SilentTuba said:


> Yes, that is what I'm talking about...I believe the "opt-in" for the privacy status refers to the pre-roll ads, since I got an email from TiVo telling me my privacy settings had changed once I had them turned off. Is that not the case?


I don't believe anyone else has mentioned those privacy settings changing related to requesting TiVo to turn off pre-roll ads.










Scott


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

Just an update; didn't need to change the privacy settings, recordings are transferring just fine.


----------

